# Lets see your Open Wheelers!!!



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Since i have a decent sized collection of Tomy bodied open wheelers i thought it would be nice to see what everyone else has.All of mine have a Tomy F1 body-some are BSRT G3's and some Tomy SG+'s.Lets see what you got!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*my stuff*

You mean like some of my stuff?

Dallara, some 80's vintage rides, and a AAR Reynard.

To save bandwidth, go to this link;
http://www.trackhobbies.com/Gary_Fast.html


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Geez, I was about to run out and snap pics of all my "open wheel well" tjets, then realized you where talking about Coach wall crashers.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Any kind of open wheel racer is just fine!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Miller Genuine Draft*

Not quite Indy, but no fenders!!!


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I like that one Hilltop:thumbsup:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

\Thats a Legend car isn't it?

Roger Corrie


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Yea Roger, Racing Legends car mounted on an AFX chassis. I cut the chassis mounts off the chassis and added a post mount. These 2 I run in our Hot Rod T-Jet class. They have been beat and banged on. I had to cut the exhaust ports out for the wheels to fit ( you know rules)... I got to get some more sponsor money for the No.5 car. RM


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I like that body... alot. Do you make them?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

VJ, I got these from http://racleg.free.fr/ Click on kits resin. Some of the kits are still available. RM


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Those are really cool Randy!

I'm going to try and get a pic of my OW's up today. Had one but it was way too big so I did a reshoot.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Rider I wish all my SG+ Indy/F1's still looked like that. I think I have almost every one of those but they are well raced and missing front and rear wings.

Fastlap I love those slammed, chopped, dropped Legends cars! Those are just bad-ass.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

SlottV all my F1's too are well raced.Surprisingly i have not broken any front wings.As the the rear wings i add a little CA glue to them right out of the package.Those are some sweet rods you have there.HillTop!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## thegregi (Sep 20, 2007)

*slot cars*

check out the pics in "my photos". 1/24 and 1/32 scale


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Nice rides thegregi !!!


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Here is a pic of all the ow's I currently own. The top row contains a few of the shelf queens. I have the Tyco Marlboro Motta, the Tyrrell P34 blue and white FNC car, and the Tyco dark blue STP #40. The Motta saw some racing back in the day but the other two are pristine as I just never ran them.

View attachment 53924


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice cars LR, I've always wanted a dark blue STP, in case you want to put me in your will. I like your garage, is that a kit or scratch built? RM


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Those garages aren't even completely done yet or mounted properly but thanks. 

I bought two Pikestuff truck terminals and cut the door openings bigger and didn't cut the roof pieces quite the way they instruct you either. The biggest reason they're not really complete yet is I haven't put down the checkered flag graphic on the garage floor similar to what you see in the garages at Indy.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Not the best pic but gives an idea of what I have. I also have about 5 runners and a couple of the Tomy EX series F1 cars. 

GP


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Buzzin,

Left side set of shelves, 3rd row down, the blue and white car that says Renault on the side pod...is that a customized Tomy? I've never seen that one.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Ligier Runner said:


> Buzzin,
> 
> Left side set of shelves, 3rd row down, the blue and white car that says Renault on the side pod...is that a customized Tomy? I've never seen that one.


I think it's a micro-scalextric maybe.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

'doba nailed it. :thumbsup: 

GP


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Buzzin' - I really like the way you have your open wheeled cars displayed. Very classy and eye catching.


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

Here are a few of mine.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

You wanna part with that #1 Tomy in the green lane?


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

A new pic of all my Tomy & BSRT open-wheel racers.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Vintage Deja Vu*



ic-racer said:


> Here are a few of mine.


The photo reminds me of a Laguna Seca Historic Racing Weekend for Ferrari! It's a nice shot of cool cars.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*Dash Super Modified Aurora T-Jet*


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Here is my only good looking F1 car:


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Ooh, ooh, ooh........my turn!!












-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Here are a couple of customs from a few years back....





























-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

This is a hand carved 2:1 Aurora Pattern straight from the factory w/ it's little brother (actual production car) right in front.











That's enough for now.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Indy 500 pace lap at MCR:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

John.. you have given me a tremendous.. ohh never mind..send me them all I will send you all my wifes money..lol


Dave


----------

